# Food Fighters E-Juice - The Raging Donut and Pound It



## Sir Vape (28/9/15)

The Raging Donut is now back in stock and along with that comes Food Fighter's latest release Pound It.

Check it out and remember these come in 60ml bottles 




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/the-raging-donut


----------

